# Who else gets annoyed by this on the radio?



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

They will say someting along the lines "next we got to the opera with....." and then proceed to play the entire piece MINUS THE LIBRETTO :angry:

Why is this? Is it cheaper to broadcast minus the vocals?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gneiss said:


> They will say someting along the lines "next we got to the opera with....." and then proceed to play the entire piece MINUS THE LIBRETTO :angry:
> 
> Why is this? Is it cheaper to broadcast minus the vocals?


Huh? You mean they play entire operas without the vocals? That's absurd. Kinda like, "and now we're gonna play Tchaikovsky's piano concerto No.1 without the piano."


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Huh? You mean they play entire operas without the vocals?


Not the entire opera, but the arias which is just as bad....

For example on one station I heard "O Soave Fanciulla" one of the greatest pieces of opera ever; yet they played it without the vocals


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Still not quite getting this one.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Was it an arrangement?? :S

If so... I dislike arrangements (there are exceptions however in my mind). But, it doesn't annoy me per se.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Maybe it's an opera by John Cage!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

It could be worst; it could pass the vocals without the orchestra parts. Image the complete Ring with
singers screaming hysterically at full volume.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

What a thought! Total mayhem!


----------

